# Hey everyone!



## Snail Tail Flies (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

My name is Adam Weglarz. I have kept many unique and interesting animals over the years. I kept praying mantids for about a year a few months back. I think they are really fascinating and fun pets. I hatched out an ooth of a praying mantis (forget the species, but it was common. I think the scientific name had _Carolina_ in it), and I have also kept african mantids. I am also the owner of Snail Tail Inc.. We operate through three branches at the moment.

Snail Tail Chameleons: www.SnailTails.com

The Snail Tail Conservation Effort: www.STConservation.com (feel free to make a donation to help wildlife conservation around the world)

And one that might have more importance to the people of this forum, Snail Tail Flies: www.STFlies.com

We offer a large vaiety of fruit flies and fruit fly cultures, perfect for feeding praying mantids. We also have 100% customer satisfaction and the cheapest prices in the country. To read more about our flies, go to: http://stflies.com/fruit_fly_culture.html

Anyway, I am just here to make some friends and meet some interesting people. Thanks for taking the time out to read this, and have a great day everyone!

Adam Weglarz

[email protected]

631-813-5966


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey welcome Adam from Medina OHIO! do u sell crickets too?


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------

